# McLaren SLR - Spotted



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Spotted this today stuck in traffic on the way home from work...










   

The driver looked about 30, had light brown hair but highlights and had standard issue "I am the Don" sunglasses. Not anyone famous - unless someone can tell me who this may be from my wonderful description.  

Sighted opposite Baker Street station. Seen it before - when I went to take a picture of it first time around a few weeks ago(whilst standing in the road I may add), the driver decided it would be a good idea to put his foot to the floor - and headed straight for me.

I got my "revenge" photo in the end though.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I saw one aswell today around 08:30 on the A40 heading out of London, and it seemed to be the same colour as the one above, so it maybe the same one. 

Surely they can't be that common for us to spot 2 different ones!!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Move to Woking. See them all the time.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

moleman said:


> Move to Woking. See them all the time.


Really?!?  Didn't know they were _that_ common!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

DauntingGecko said:


> Really?!?  Didn't know they were _that_ common!



LOL. It was a bit of hyperbole mate, but the Mclaren factory is here and you do see them quite often.

Awesome noise!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I made the bonnet mould/pillars and door skins for that. Still got the sneaky half covered up spy shots they sent me somewhere from about 2 years ago.
We also made the complete CF chassis too


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I have seen 3 in Bournmouth.
They never take the bait   


Mick


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

would you believe it, I have seen one of those over here!!

Also two buggati veyrons on the island apparantly!


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I was at McLaren on Monday.... awsome place.... SLR's all over the place in various states of build....


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

moleman said:


> LOL. It was a bit of hyperbole mate, but the Mclaren factory is here and you do see them quite often.
> 
> Awesome noise!


I can concur, seen many in these parts. Recently saw a lovely black one, never seen my son's head spin round so fast


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Booty-licious said:


> never seen my son's head spin round so fast


Not since the exorcism anyway.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

moleman said:


> Not since the exorcism anyway.


 hehehe!!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

I've spotted a total of 4 so far on the roads in Tokyo. Not sure if any were the same car though, they were all Silver!

Followed one on my bike on the Wangan, but he didn't take the bait when I overtook him. Fair enough - people who can afford these have nothing to prove !


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

They had one at Brighton Speed Trials last year - which competed.


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

*ok guys*

it was me:smokin:


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

On the trading estate where I work there was once a black SLR, a black Enzo and a Red Enzo all parked up outside a race car tuning specialist...now you don't see that every day!


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

I saw the SLR test mule out in the Burnham Beaches area when they were developing it, was really turning a lot of heads even though it was covered in black stuff.


----------



## Neale (May 3, 2005)

Most exotic car i ever saw was a purple Lambourghini Diablo, nearly running me over on my paper round


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Did anyone ever discover how prince naseem and two other men fled the scene when he binned his?

mook


----------



## //FC (Dec 26, 2005)

hehe...there is a little video with that @[email protected] =))) Russia, Tushino (near Moscow), 2005 Drag Season )
http://www.altuning.ru/ARD/impreza_vs_mbSLR_.avi


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

Saw one on the M6 southbound around Junction 20 i think it was the other day The police had pulled it over but i don't know whether it had been in an accident because there was a small suzuki car or something with it door dented right in blocking the road and the police were guiding people around it... There was also a electronic motorway sign flashing that animals were on the road ???

number plate was 'AB46' or somet I bet that cost some aswell


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> I can concur, seen many in these parts. Recently saw a lovely black one, never seen my son's head spin round so fast



I've also seen a black one prowling around. Came down the M40 & it flew passed me (I was in the Celia that day ) Nice car none the less.:smokin:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Saw one about 2 months ago on the A406 going at full chatt off the lights. They do make an awsome sound.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

awesome car and have seen a few

if you can afford 330 k on a car then why would you want to race a yellow datsun?

probably the 3rd or 4th car!

he would be going home to his 10 million pound gaff! most gtr owners back to the 2 up 2 down or their parents

what a machine.


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

A guy I've done some work for bought one just to do the Gum Ball in!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

UGH, was he a rich teenager? lol that looks awful
I get the point he wanted to be noticed, but he could've put a bit more thought into it


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i think it looks cool, reminds me a bit like action man tho.


----------

